# TOC Stage 3 - Sierra Road summit finish! (5/17/2011)



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Stage 3 of this year's Tour of California has a summit finish on Sierra Road according to velonews. The stage starts in Livermore, heads south on Mines Road, then South Antonio Valley Road, over Mt Hamilton, descend down to San Jose and up Sierra Road. This is the spectacular and decisive finish that we've been waiting for! Sierra Road is going to be completely mobbed with people, and mostly cyclists since there's no car access.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm getting tired of Sierra. I know why they choose it, but come on, they go up it every year! I'd like to see them tackle some other mountains around here. We've got plenty.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I do agree that could do with a bit more imagination in route choice.

But this will be a different scenario to the last 2 years as they will be riding for the win, not just riding tempo. The pack will split massively. It is a big deal to move the finish out of downtown San Jose to the top of a local hill. I am surprised that the City of San Jose and the sponsors would agree to it. Maybe there will still be a post-ride downtown event? It is also going to be interesting to see how they get the pro-riders off that hill with all the crowds and amateur riders. Do they try to keep the road closed and just convoy down? Or will they just go around the back-side and free wheel back to San Jose?


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally! And with the (hopefully) good weather, the hill will have one more spectator (me)! BTW, anyone up for Sierra loop? I started doing this last week Wednesday noon-time, but it will be off/on, depending on work and colleagues schedules (i.e. tomorrow is off, but next week should be a go).

-Tosa


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Do people gather anywhere on Mines or San Antonio Valley, like at the Junction? Or near the Observatory?

Edit: BTW the website for the event states Livermore to San Jose is Stage 4, which is more likely to be right?

Another Edit: Actually the article now also says Stage 4 so somebody should change the thread title if possible.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Tosa - I might be up for a ride up Sierra Road some Wednesday lunch time.

jetdog9 - there will be crowd near the observatory, probably just a very small scattering of people at random places on Mines Road or San Antonio Valley Road - perhaps a few more at the junction. I remember footage from previous years and you hardly saw a soul out on Del Puerto and the backside of Mt Hamilton.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds good UKbloke. I'll be riding the upcoming Wed. Let me know if you're interested.

-Tosa


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

I've always watched it from the livermore end - I'm definitely doing the sierra rd section this year...


----------



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

ukbloke said:


> I remember footage from previous years and you hardly saw a soul out on Del Puerto and the backside of Mt Hamilton.


A couple years ago there was a good group in Del Puerto at the top of the county line climb but it's so hard to get up into that canyon the the crowds are sparse. 

Last year they came down del puerto so there is no real reason for a big crowd.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

tosa said:


> Sounds good UKbloke. I'll be riding the upcoming Wed. Let me know if you're interested.


Tosa - are you riding Sierra tomorrow? I think I can sneak out for this. What meeting time/place would suit you? I will likely continue on Felter and down Calaveras to make a loop, because I am no fan of the Sierra descent.


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi UK,

My colleague can make it Thursday...can you make it then? We do the Sierra/Felter/Calaveras loop too. Start at Calaveras/Piedmont and "warm up" to Sierra. Around 11:45am start time.

-Tosa


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe - I'll let you know Thursday am.


----------

